# Wine Heat Belt



## gdmaclew

Hi There,

I would like to know why we should only use the wine heat belt for only 8 days when fermenting wine. I make my wine on the main floor of my home and the temperature is usually around 70 degrees. What will happen to the wine if I use my heat belt for more than 8 days?

Thanking you in advance,

Gail


----------



## Runningwolf

At 70° I wouldn't even use one. My basement is about 65°. You can use it and your ferment will like it. There is no harm on leaving it on longer but just the same there is no purpose in doing so either unless you're having trouble with a problem fermentation.


----------



## dessertmaker

After 8 days your fermentation will normally have slowed down drastically.

70 degrees and hotter there is no need for a belt. Depending on your yeasts heat tolerance and how hot the belt gets your wine, you may end up with some off flavors and other problems down the road.

Low and slow makes good wine. This means operating on the cooler end of your yeast's temperature range whenever possible, unless you are having problems with a stuck fermentation.


----------



## gdmaclew

Hi,

When I take my heat belt off after 8 days, what should the temperature be in my bucket at this point. Usually it goes down to about 65 degrees, is this okay and will my wine continue to ferment slowly at this temperature? Or should it be higher?

Gail


----------



## derunner

This may not be best practice, but I like to keep it warm a few extra days to when I degas which is usually at about 2 weeks. First assure SG is below 1.0, generally around .995 signifying fermentation is done. And then while still about 75F, degas by whatever method you use. gas will come out of wine easier at 75F than 65F.


----------



## Tess

I agree I wound not use one either in your case. I love mine but my wine room is in my basement where it stay cool all year long. Perfect for storing not so great for fermenting


----------

